# Anyone up for a "conquest" RP?



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

For ages I've wanted to set up an RP, I've had loads of ideas but never really got round to doing anything. yesterday, I had another idea: a conquest RP. The last time a conquest RP was up, The Velchax wars, it was incredibly detailed and I loved it. But the whole thing was scrapped because the owner disappeared from heresy, before that emperorshand set up one (I forget what it was called) and that was even better because you could design a race from scratch and mould it to suit you. That was also scrapped for...well, I don't remember what exactly but I was hugely disappointed and everyone else who signed up must have been too.

Anyway, I want to set up one similar to emperorshand's but so similar people will accuse me of stealing the idea. I've even come with a turn based system, and every 'turn' the player will be allowed to make a territoral action (claim territory) political action (declare war, form alliance, form trade route) and a dmonestic action (requisition troops and vechiles, scout areas etc)

As for combat, that took a fair bit of thinking: to make an effective combat system that isn't going to confuse the hell out of people. So firstly, one player will have the 'combat advantage' which is determined by the number of troops, defensive position, morale status etc. and then both players (assuming its a 1v1) will select how many troops they will use and have three combat options: this could be; create defensive position, frontal assault, scout ahead. depending on which option each player took and who claims the battle advantage will decide the victory.

Say if player one chooses "take up a defensive position" and player two takes "frontal assault" then the victory will go player one. If player one chooses "scout ahead" and player two chooses the defensive position the scouts will report of player one's army and the fight will commence next turn. If both players take frontal assault then it results in a bloody mess with bodies all over. 

bearing in mind any troops selected will be 'locked' in combat and unable to fight a second army if they attack and the fourth option: retreat is always be there, but if that choice is taken then the territory is forfeit.

I hope I haven't bored you out of your mind, but that is only the combat system, I have more ideas.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Its a good idea but you would have to have a set story line. The middle could be fluid but you would need a set beginning and end. 

E.g. At the beginning you drive the planets inhabitants away. In the middle you all fight and at the end you all team up to defeat a terrible foe. (To use Halo; the flood)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds like an all right idea, could use some work. In the example you give, just giving player one the victory could get a little boring, the attackers may get fantastically lucky and succesfully storm the position, how would you take that into account?

And obviously you'd need to lay out some sort of storyline for you as a GM to follow. But we don't neccessairly need to team up at the end, we could just gradually annihilate each other until one lies victorius.

Anyway, I'd like to hear some more of these ideas, I think it's a pity that we've only had a few like this thus far. Would it be a scratch race thing? or would it use 40k races?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like scratch races but you would have to create very strict guidelines about number of forces and their effectiveness.

E.g. If someone did space marines they would have a lot less troops than someone who did say Imperial Guard or orks


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

True, I have been thinking about various ideas for creating units and alike. 

As for combat, I might go for a slighly more advanced advantage system. So instead of one side getting the advantage then they could have various "advantages" for example:

Player 1 advantages:
-more troops
-vechile support
-higher morale

player 2 advantages:
-higher tier troops
-defensive position

Prehaps I should come up with some kind of dice rolling system, hmmmm that would be good. An extra dice for every advantage but the side with the highest total amount would claim battle victory. But this is an RP, so players would be expected to role play the events of there turn. 

As for a story line I have thought about it, let the players mull around a bit and get to grips with it then add a highly superior enemy; an ork Waaaagh! for example, 20,000 strong. Players will be able to choose any 40K race they like but creating your own is encouraged.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sure, I'll join but make the Waagh stronger. Also restrict races slightly to all neutral, traitor, loyalist and neutral because Chaos wouldn't ally with imperium Orks or no orks.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

See, i like the base idea of conquest rp's and thought Fog of Wars one showed some promise initally. Having said that, i've never seen a single one work, or stay alive for a long period of time, they all start with a massive bang and have everyone going full at it. But then they without fail, every time fizzle out and die. People drop out, as in all RP's, but in a conquest style one, you just can't afford to lose too many people. They also generally need to be a fast pace, or faster than most, which not all people can keep up with and again leave, but if you do lengthen the time out, then the more eager people will fizzile out instead due to impatience.

So yeah, not the most eloquent answer i've ever done, but points there.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Might i suggest the game of Diplomacy? 

It's not exactly an rpg but it is a boardgame (which can be played online very easily) which simulates conquering territory, wars, battles and of course diplomatic efforts between players. It has the advantage of being a ready made system that works. It would just need players and a gm of course to handle the orders and update the map. 

If anyone's interested here's the official game rules  Link

and a guide for online diplomacy be email. Link


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> See, i like the base idea of conquest rp's and thought Fog of Wars one showed some promise initally. Having said that, i've never seen a single one work, or stay alive for a long period of time, they all start with a massive bang and have everyone going full at it. But then they without fail, every time fizzle out and die. People drop out, as in all RP's, but in a conquest style one, you just can't afford to lose too many people. They also generally need to be a fast pace, or faster than most, which not all people can keep up with and again leave, but if you do lengthen the time out, then the more eager people will fizzile out instead due to impatience.
> 
> So yeah, not the most eloquent answer i've ever done, but points there.


^This. You are completely correct AoB and when I saw this thread I trembled with fear.

People will not learn, they will see that it is like that only after their's die as well.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Rems said:


> Might i suggest the game of Diplomacy?
> 
> It's not exactly an rpg but it is a boardgame (which can be played online very easily) which simulates conquering territory, wars, battles and of course diplomatic efforts between players. It has the advantage of being a ready made system that works. It would just need players and a gm of course to handle the orders and update the map.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: ALL HAIL DIPLOMACY!!!!  (the greatest game in the world next to 40k and Axis and Allies  )

This would be fantastic, being able to decide what count as a single 'armies' and 'fleets' may be difficult, as will balance, but its better than anything I've seen thus far.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> :goodpost: ALL HAIL DIPLOMACY!!!!  (the greatest game in the world next to 40k and Axis and Allies  )
> 
> This would be fantastic, being able to decide what count as a single 'armies' and 'fleets' may be difficult, as will balance, but its better than anything I've seen thus far.


Ah, positive support!


----------

